# Daughters heart surgery.



## El Dud3rino (Jul 1, 2013)

My daughter is going in for heart surgery in the morning. She has a hole between two of the chambers. A small artery branch, soft valve, and a small muscle issue. She is 3 months old, a heck of a fighter. 

Asking fellows brothers positive thoughts and prayers! Thanks!


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sending Love and Light your way Brother! 

Great Architect of the Universe, please watch over his daughter, and family. Let her surgery go well, and may she have a speedy recovery. 

SMIB! 


/G\
FHC
357
FLT


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 2, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## crono782 (Jul 2, 2013)

Saying a prayer for y'all now. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance (Jul 2, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers for your little one, my Brother!


----------



## caution22113 (Jul 2, 2013)

Praying for you and your family now!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## sands67 (Jul 2, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family today my Brother


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Our prayers are with you and your family


----------



## BillCarroll (Jul 2, 2013)

Will be praying for you and your little one Brother.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jul 2, 2013)

Thoughts and prayer sent to you and your family my brother.


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 2, 2013)

May the Lord lay his healing hand upon her. 
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (Jul 2, 2013)

My prayers are with you


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not sure how I missed this post earlier today...

I will most certainly say a prayer of healing for your daughter, as well a prayer of comfort for you and your family. This is a tough trial for all of you right now, more especially for your daughter. Be strong in your faith, He is with you.


Lord be with this child during this time, lay your healing hands upon her and make her healthy and strong once again. Be with this family and comfort and secure them with your Love. Amen.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Jul 2, 2013)

Positive thoughts and prayers from South Africa!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 2, 2013)

She is out and so far, so good, they are getting ready to check one last thing. Then the healing begins. This is crazy, but we have some of the best Dr's and nurses here.


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## caution22113 (Jul 2, 2013)

That's good to hear. My prayers for you and your family will continue.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## sands67 (Jul 2, 2013)

Excellent news!!!. Will also still keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 2, 2013)

Just had a CT scan, they will need to go back in and correct one last thing. An artery loop, needs to be trimmed and cleaned up. First thing in the morning. 


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## sands67 (Jul 3, 2013)

That will go without a hitch my Brother 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 3, 2013)

She is out and recovering beautifully. She had a vascular ring, a condition that occurs in .02% of a million. The Dr. has only seen 3 (including ours) in 25 yrs and 4 states. Amazing!


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Jul 5, 2013)

To God all praise. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## fernendisjoyc (Jul 24, 2013)

When is the operation? Pyaers for her. May she get through it well..


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 23, 2013)

Prayers continue, how is she doing now?


----------



## El Dud3rino (Aug 23, 2013)

She is doing good, growing like a weed. But still doesn't want to feed by mouth. We feed her with a G-tube, so she still gets food, just not by mouth.

Thank you my brothers for all your prayers!


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome news, Brother! Again, prayers will continue yall's way.


----------



## dyar (Aug 23, 2013)

Iam new here how I can be freemasonry


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## bezobrazan (Aug 23, 2013)

I wish you and your daughter the best and send my prayers. I know the hardship you're going through personally with my own daughter. Hang in there and if you ever need someone to talk to,  I'd be happy to listen. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## FlBrother324 (Sep 21, 2013)

El Dud3rino said:


> My daughter is going in for heart surgery in the morning. She has a hole between two of the chambers. A small artery branch, soft valve, and a small muscle issue. She is 3 months old, a heck of a fighter.
> 
> Asking fellows brothers positive thoughts and prayers! Thanks!
> 
> ...



Br. Joel,

My son had major heart surgery when he was 3 years old.  He went on to run Marathons in high school. He turns 30 years old Oct 26th.
Keep the faith Brother. God will provide.

My family will be praying for all of you.

Yours, in His service.

Br. Corcoran



My Freemasonry HD


----------

